

Front End Development Is Development - clessg
https://css-tricks.com/front-end-development-is-development/

======
zer00eyz
I am NOT a front end guy, at all, period. I just don't have the patience for
pushing pixels and dealing with browsers. I do however respect what front end
guys are doing, and how they are getting it done.

We have gotten to the point where the browser can be "just another client" on
par with android or IOS (and no one is saying that isn't development). If you
go back in time 10 or 15 years, the "web team" threw code over the fence at
the operations team, and we all prayed everything worked. The DevOps concept
has changed that relationship for the better, but we haven't done the same for
the emerging relationship between the front end and the back.

------
michaelbuddy
I liked the one comment "front end dev is hard because we make it hard" that's
true. We decide to push things towards some attempt at originality, sometimes
with the flow of usability and familiarity, sometimes against it. But we
suffer the complexity because we choose to get on board with it.

